# IPOD Classic synchro Carnet d'adresses 6.1



## adriencoche (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Depuis la mise à jour d'ITunes 10.5, j'ai fait une restauration de mon IPOD Classic 80G (modèle 2007).
Tout fonctionne excepté la synchro vers le carnet d'adresses 6.1. Rien n'apparait sur l'ipod. Alors qu'ITUNES est paramétré pour la synchro et que tout fonctionnait auparavant...
Je suis sous LION, je rencontre d'autres bugs, c'est 'normal'...Mais est ce que c'est lié à ça ? Est ce que le carnet d'adresses n'est pas devenu un soft dédié à l'iphone et l'ipod touch ? 
Merci pour vos lumières...
Cordialement.


----------



## Iounmoutef (15 Mars 2012)

Même problème pour moi : impossible désormais de copier le carnet d'adresses sur mon iPod classique alors que je l'avais fait pendant des années. La réinitialisation complète de mon iPod (retour aux paramètres d'usine et recopie de 80 Go de musique) n'y a rien fait. Une piste ?
D'avance merci de vos réponses.


----------

